# Lüfter saugend oder drückend montieren



## bennySB (21. April 2015)

*Lüfter saugend oder drückend montieren*

Moin zusammen,

Mich interessiert jetzt schon länger das oben genannte Thema, leider finde ich keine Test oder sowas dazu, also ist eure Meinung gefragt 

Annahmen (nicht anpassbar):

- Lüfter: Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PK2 ( 140x140x25mm ) | Lüfter | Luftkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
- Radi: Phobya G-Changer 420 V.2 - Full Copper | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
- Luftstrom: Die Luft wird von außen in das System befördert.

Mögliche Konfigurationen:

1. Die Lüfter sitzen zwischen Außenwand und Radi und drücken die Luft durch den Radi.
2. Die Lüfter sitzen hinter dem Radi und ziehen die Luft durch den Radi und sich selbst.

Fragestellung(en):

- Welche von beiden Varianten wäre denn Allgemein vorzuziehen? 
- Wie sehen ggf. vorhandene Temperaturunterschiede aus, auch wenn sie nur im zehntel oder hundertstel Kelvin-Bereich liegen sollten?
- Wie verhalten sich hier die Schalldruckpegel, auch wenn sie nur im zehntel oder hundertstel dB(A)-Bereich liegen sollten?


Vielleicht gibt es ja hier welche die dazu einige interessante Aufschlüsselungen bieten können.

MfG Benny


----------



## Amon (21. April 2015)

*AW: Lüfter saugend oder drückend montieren*

Vorne rein, hinten raus.
Unten rein, oben raus.

Sollte ausreichend sein.


----------



## bennySB (21. April 2015)

*AW: Lüfter saugend oder drückend montieren*

Was ausreichend ist ist mir bewusst. Hier geht es um reine Theorie bzw. um die Ermittlung des Optimums, jedoch nur bezogen auf den oben genannten Teilausschnitt einer Gesamtanlage.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (21. April 2015)

*AW: Lüfter saugend oder drückend montieren*

Ich würd sagen, bessere Temps hast du wenn Lüfter die Luft durchdrücken. Die bevorzugte Variante hängt vom Gehäuse ab. Bei meinem Deep Silence muss ich die Lüfter vor den Radi schnallen, da hinter dem Radi (Phobya G240 V2) kein Platz mehr vorhanden ist

Ich habe hier noch ne AiO rumfliegen, kann ich ja mal testen (Temps und Lautstärke)


----------



## S!lent dob (21. April 2015)

*AW: Lüfter saugend oder drückend montieren*

Außenwand / Radi / Lüfter drückend


----------



## azzih (21. April 2015)

*AW: Lüfter saugend oder drückend montieren*

drückend ist immer besser, weil dabei ein kühlender Luftstrom entsteht. Während die Saugwirkung eines Axiallüfters doch ziemlich gering ist und von überall Luft zieht, also nicht wirklich ein starker konzentrierter Luftstrom entsteht.


----------



## bennySB (21. April 2015)

*AW: Lüfter saugend oder drückend montieren*



PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Ich würd sagen, bessere Temps hast du wenn Lüfter die Luft durchdrücken. Die bevorzugte Variante hängt vom Gehäuse ab. Bei meinem Deep Silence muss ich die Lüfter vor den Radi schnallen, da hinter dem Radi (Phobya G240 V2) kein Platz mehr vorhanden ist
> 
> Ich habe hier noch ne AiO rumfliegen, kann ich ja mal testen (Temps und Lautstärke)



Dafür wäre ich dir sehr verbunden, ich habe die Möglichkeit leider nicht.



S!lent dob schrieb:


> Außenwand / Radi / Lüfter drückend



Hierbei würden die Lüfter ja nicht drückend arbeiten sondern saugend, unter meiner Voraussetzung Luft ins System zu bringen.
Andernfalls würde deine Aufstellung die Luft aus dem System heraus befördern.


----------



## rUdeBoy (21. April 2015)

*AW: Lüfter saugend oder drückend montieren*



S!lent dob schrieb:


> Außenwand / Radi / Lüfter drückend



Wenn die Luft aber von Außen direkt durch den Radiator gehen soll und nicht erst durch Gehäuse geht das schlecht 

Das wäre dann entweder
Außenwand | Radiator | Lüfter (saugend)
oder
Außenwand | Lüfter (drückend) | Radiator

Bei diesen Varianten würde ich erste bevorzugen. Zum einen lässt sich der Radiator wesentlich leichter und gründlicher absaugen, zum anderen ist ein Innenliegender Lüfter von Außen schlechter zu hören, da der Schall nochmal durch den Radiator etwas reduziert wird.
Die PL2 sollten an sich auch keine großen Unterschiede in der Performance haben (Unterschied drückend/saugend). Wenn überhaupt werden sich Temperaturunterschiede in relativ kleinen Differenzen bewegen, solange der Rahmen richtig abgedichtet ist. Einen größeren Unterschied wird man in der Wahrnehmung was das Geräusch angeht merken. Was besser bzw. angenehmer ist musst du da selber testen...


----------



## S!lent dob (21. April 2015)

*AW: Lüfter saugend oder drückend montieren*

Eieieieieie, verlesen, so ne merkwürde Anordnung kommt auch nicht alle Tage 

Außenwand / Lüfter nach innen drückend/ Radi

Edit: Hat den Vorteil das man zum absaugen an den Radi kommt ohne die Lüfter demontieren zu müssen.
Ich gehe dabei mal davon aus das an deinem Gehäuse wie überall auch die Lüfterplätzemin.  vermashed sind.


----------



## bennySB (21. April 2015)

rUdeBoy schrieb:


> Wenn die Luft aber von Außen direkt durch den Radiator gehen soll und nicht erst durch Gehäuse geht das schlecht
> 
> Das wäre dann entweder
> Außenwand | Radiator | Lüfter (saugend)
> ...



Das Reinigen etc. soll hier erstmal vernachlässigt werden, aber der Punkt mit der Schalldämmung durch das umgebene Material ist nicht unwichtig.



azzih schrieb:


> drückend ist immer besser, weil dabei ein kühlender Luftstrom entsteht. Während die Saugwirkung eines Axiallüfters doch ziemlich gering ist und von überall Luft zieht, also nicht wirklich ein starker konzentrierter Luftstrom entsteht.



Aber ist es nicht vorteilhaft wenn der Lüfter über die gesamte Radiatorfläche Luft ziehen würde? Dadurch wäre ja sichergestellt, dass alle Lamellenbereiche durchströmt werden. Natürlich muss man dafür sorgen, dass der Lüfter dann rings herum perfekt abgedichtet ist.


----------



## Sammy_Fable (21. April 2015)

*AW: Lüfter saugend oder drückend montieren*

Linustechtips hat schon vor Jahren ein Video zu diesem Thema erstellt. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UyC3lZ5WFMk Ist ganz interessant, das mal zu sehen.


----------



## bennySB (21. April 2015)

*AW: Lüfter saugend oder drückend montieren*



Sammy_Fable schrieb:


> Linustechtips hat schon vor Jahren ein Video zu diesem Thema erstellt. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UyC3lZ5WFMk Ist ganz interessant, das mal zu sehen.



Ich danke dir für das super Video und wenn er wirklich recht hat ist es klar. Also wird Variante 2 gewählt für alle zukünftigen Arbeiten.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lüfter saugend oder drückend montieren*

Hier meine Ergebnisse: Intel Xeon W3520, Gigabyte X58-UD3R, 8GB RAM, Enermax ELC240 mit 2 Nanoxia FX12-1500-PWM, Win 8.1 x64, getestet mit einem simplen Browser-Flashgame


Ohne Lüfter: innerhalb von 2min ~65°C und throttling
Variante Push: nach 5min ~45°C
Variante Pull: nach 5min ~45°C

wobei die Pull-Variante 1 bis 2°C besser war (im Verlauf)


----------



## bennySB (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lüfter saugend oder drückend montieren*

Super ich Danke für den Versuch. 
Naja da bleibt es dann dabei die Staub technisch bessere Lösung zu nehmen xD


----------

